# First attempt



## Saad (3/9/14)

So, the curiosity has been to much to try and attempt my first rebuild...  

Using a Protank 2 and running through a coil every 2 weeks, I have decided to give it a try... 

Got some 2mm wick, 0.16 nichrome and some mesh, but will try with the wire a some cotton first. 

Are their any specific things I need to look out for? Aiming for a 1.5ohm coil to use with my monster battery and eVic head...


----------



## MarkK (3/9/14)

If you are wondering about specific things to watch out for it sounds like you should watch more youtube vids  

Coiling is simple but there is a short list of things to consider.

You are also entering the more DIY side of vaping, and as such, more is going to be expected from you in a sense of the research you have done  All the information you seek is just a google search away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (3/9/14)

Word of advice, ensure you get an ohms checker or digital meter to check your ohms first before you fire. Since it is on an Evic, there is protection for the device and battery. However, always check the ohm reading every time you build a coil. Also, learn your battery safety and amp draws..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saad (3/9/14)

Thanks guys for the words of advice! 

Watched a lot of video's, the only thing as @Nooby mentioned is the battery amp draws. 

Where would I be able to find this information? 

Have the digital multimeter and know how to use and check for the ohms


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/14)

Saad said:


> Thanks guys for the words of advice!
> 
> Watched a lot of video's, the only thing as @Nooby mentioned is the battery amp draws.
> 
> ...


What battery are you using bud?


----------



## MarkK (3/9/14)

http://lance36.altervista.org/battery.php


----------



## Saad (3/9/14)

2400mah ICR 18650 samsung battery


----------



## Saad (3/9/14)

Sorry, 2600


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/14)

I use the same batteries in my electronic mods, nothing wrong with them, just never ever use them in a mechanical mod. If you stick to coils above 1.2 ohms you'll be fine


----------



## Saad (3/9/14)

Thanks @BumbleBee 

Aiming for 1.5,but will remember to never go below 1.2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/14)

Saad said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> 
> Aiming for 1.5,but will remember to never go below 1.2


I've found that most electronic mods will fire coils down to 0.8 ohms but this puts extra strain on the circuitry and could prematurely kill the mod itself. I found my comfort zone between 1.2 and 1.4 ohms anyway, also the lower your resistance the more power you draw from the battery so you will be charging more frequently. You just have to find what works best for you, this is where it starts becoming fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saad (3/9/14)

Want to aim for 1.5, but 1.8 will also be good. 

Got my first attempt to 2.8,second to 1.2,fired for a second and then had nothing... Suppose that's a short that caused it??


----------

